# MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I would like to take this time and wish you all the best in the upcoming year. During this past year I have had the honor of learning so much from this Forums members. I realize that for some people this time of year can also be very depressing due to loss of loved ones. I hope somehow we still find peace and Joy in the upcoming holidays. Somehow the members of this Forum confirm my beliefs that there is still a lot of genuinely caring people out there. Thanks for all of your help during the past year. Tom


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Happy Holidays to you too Tag. May the best of your past be the worst of your future.

Be well,
SF


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Back atcha, Tag! I can't muster up something as profound as fury there, but I echo the same sentiments...

...it looks like I have to hire a new speech writer here...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

My Niece (daughter) ask me for advice one time. When I gave her my opinion she asked "how do you know this stuff" I explained to her that at my age I'm looking at life backwards. It's a lot easier when you have most of the answers to the test. I've been very fortunate being surrounded by caring people including the most important ones of all my Parents and my wife. When I went to the MWST everyone there was absolutely some of the finest people I've ever met. This Forum consist of the best people ever, it's like we've known each other all our lives.


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

And the same to you and yours tag. And to all the rest of the gang here at the Slingshot Forum. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all!!!


----------

